# Name that plow!!



## Ian03 (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't have a pic but I can describe it pretty well. I work on the second floor of my building and looked out to the parking lot and saw something pretty funny. It was a newer '01-'02 Grand Cherokee with a stainless plow that was not quite as wide as the truck itself. It was stainless (I think) and had a black cutting edge, and also looked as if it was boxed at the end of each side of the blade. It also had something written on the passenger side upper part of the blade, but at that distance I couldn't make it out. Any takers on what it is and where I can read up on it? Looked at the major brands but nothing came up. Thanks guys.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*I think i got it*

Is it a sno-way plow. The plows are steel, with no paint so they look stainless. The bottom has a black cutting edge.

Other convincing evidence for the verdict would be that this is on a jeep Cherokee. Not saying this is a bad jeep, just cant hold the weight that most truck's can; Sno-way make's a "light weight" plow for lighter trucks and jeeps. Not sure if i am right but i would say I have a good chance. go to snoway.com and look. let me know what you find.

"and also looked as if it was boxed at the end of each side of the blade"

this is most likey "turkey wing's" that he put on to reduce over spill.


----------



## EskiePages (Nov 9, 2004)

I was just taking a look at a few of the plow sites and had noticed on SnoWays that they mention 3 types of blades....steel, poly, and stainless! Didn't see much other than mention of it, but maybe someone else knows better offhand.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I would be willing to bet that it's a snow-way.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

My guess would be a snowsport given the stainless look, the boxed ends and the fact it is slightly smaller than the jeep....


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I agree it prolly would have been a snowsport, the box ends are the giveaway. And its actuelly not stainless steal but "Aluminum extrusion."


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

I also say snowsport because their words are on the passenger side while snow-ways are on the driver side. Better yet tells us which one the first is snowsport the second snow-way.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Well the boxed sides would rule out snoway, and besides, the *grand* cherokees can't handle any full hydraulic plow because of crumple zones in the frame/unibody. Most likely a snowsport, it did not look to have any "power" features did it?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

We are riping this apart, we should be detectives.
Ps. where is the guy that posted this ?


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Can't be a Grand Cherokee. I got a 97 and NOBODY makes a plow fot it! For good reason too, but the truck is great in snow but the unibody makes it NG for a plow.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

SIPLOWGUY said:


> Can't be a Grand Cherokee. I got a 97 and NOBODY makes a plow fot it! For good reason too, but the truck is great in snow but the unibody makes it NG for a plow.


All you need for the snow sport is a receiver so I bet it was a Grand Cherokee. Plus they are so easy to assemble and install you don't have to have a dealer install it who might have told the customer otherwise.

Also I thought I would add look at CJA's signature. You might find something of interest to you. :waving:


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

QMVA said:


> All you need for the snow sport is a receiver so I bet it was a Grand Cherokee. Plus they are so easy to assemble and install you don't have to have a dealer install it who might have told the customer otherwise.
> 
> Also I thought I would add look at CJA's signature. You might find something of interest to you. :waving:


Thanks but CJA has the Grand missing from Cherokee. Thats all the difference!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

O ok.  I just did a search on Jeeps and finally see what your talking about. I always thought that the Grand Cherokees were the newer body styles of what I now know are just Cherokees. Shows you how much I know about Jeeps.  Well don't look at CJA's signature it doesn't relate like I thought but I still stand behind everything else.


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

on the snowsport you have to get out to lift, angle or drop it. spend your money on a snowblower - same price.


----------



## EskiePages (Nov 9, 2004)

QMVA said:


> O ok.  I just did a search on Jeeps and finally see what your talking about....


Yep, it's not as easy to tell the difference if you didn't know, but it can even get more complicated if you wanted to know more!  The little "XJ" style Cherokees came out as '84 models and lasted until recently. BUT, there WAS a Jeep Cherokee before that even! From '74-83 Jeep made the first style Cherokee. This was basically the sister model to the Wagoneers of the era, which had debuted in '63 and lasted until '91 as the Grand Wagoneer. The Gladiator/J-truck style pickups, also on the same styling, lasted from '63-87(a few 88s made it on the market too, but unofficially). These were all the older "full size jeep" models as they are better known these days. Quite a run of vehicles really.

The "little" Jeep wagons came out as '84 models, taking over to some extent, but the large Wagoneer continued as the "Grand Wagoneer" until '91. There was, however a "little" Wagoneer from '84 until about 90 or 91...I'd have to look up details on that again. These were usually with the woodgrain and all the features and stuff, but still a "little jeep".

The Grand Cherokee came out in '92 I think(if I recall correctly). Interestingly enough, Jeep tried one year of this ZJ style Jeep with the Grand Wagoneer name when they introduced the V8 engines in them. '93 was the ONLY year of the ZJ styled Grand Wagoneer, and then they were dead. It's been all Grand Cherokee since then....with some styling and other changes, but same basic look. Cherokee continued until recently, and I won't go into others much.

But, bottom line is there are a few different "Cherokees" if you include the Grands....same with Wagoneers! All from the older full size to the smaller XJ style and then the more plush ZJ/WJ styles in the GCs of the past decade+ now. All can be VERY different overall. Almost nothing is the same from an '83 Cherokee to an '84, and major differences between a plain XJ Cherokee and a ZJ/WJ Grand Cherokee as well. Yes, very confusing, but not if you know them!  I stick the the older full size(SJ) models!  They rust out before they die...


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I remember a co-worker had a few of those older Cherokees. I think it was a cool vehicle. It seemed for a while those last Full size Grand Wagoneers were an item but you don't see many around anymore. My 97 G/C is a great vehicle. I bought mine in 1999 with 20,000 miles. It is soon to break 50,000 miles.


----------



## EskiePages (Nov 9, 2004)

SIPLOWGUY said:


> It seemed for a while those last Full size Grand Wagoneers were an item but you don't see many around anymore.


Go fetch a "refreshed" one: http://www.wagonmaster.com/


If you look around, there are still some here and there. I still see a few now and then(not counting my own, of course!) The FSJs(full size jeeps) were really a great run of vehicles, and came with a variety of options over the years, from plain jane utility all the way to grand plush style.

Another great resource on the FSJs is over at the International Full Size Jeep Association: http://www.ifsja.org Thousands of members over there all into these old beasts!

BTW....one of the older Jeeps that REALLY caught my eye was a prototype of a 4wd VAN that Jeep was considering in the late 50s/early 60s! This was based on the forward control pickups they offered at the time and had stretched the body to a full van. I think it would have been a 9 passenger vehicle with doors on both sides AND 4wd. About 30+ years ahead of any others, but Kaiser didn't go beyond prototype with it. bummer as that is a cool vehicle. Turned my head on the FC trucks...had always thought they were ugly, but they're pretty cool really. Still see a pic of one now and then with a plow on it....which is great too! Nice old utility vehicles! Ugly and Practical....what more can you ask for, eh.....


----------



## gpasgarage (Mar 19, 2004)

I was gonna ask if you belonged to the IFSJA! I am still a member, but someone is picking up my last GW this weekend. My father and I both used to plow with our old Grand Wagoneers, I learned to drive/plow on a 1980 Wagoneer LTD (Precursor to the Grand Wagoneers, to those non jeep educated)[totaled that one into a tree, then drove it for another year!]
My wifes eyes roll into her head anytime I try to explain the cherokee-wagoneer-grand progression.
Scott


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow! Thats neat...and got me thinking!


----------

